# Tripod for Canon 5d, 70-200 kit?



## aliciaqw (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got a Canon 5DMII and 70-200 f/2.8 IS.  I've spent a ton of money in the last few days but realized I didn't get a tripod.  Oops!  Problem is, I'm almost out of "fun money"!

Can anyone point me in the direction of a tripod that will work with my set up, but also keep me under $200?  Not sure how ambitious I'm being with those demands   Any help is appreciated!

I did do a search on this forum but found older models and also options that are too pricey at the moment.

Thanks again!!


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 15, 2010)

The weight of the camera and the lens together are going to demand a strong tripod and head. I do not believe you will be able to meet the $200 budget with a tripod you will be happy with.


Remember, $200 spent on something that does not work is like throwing the money away...

P.S.
Congrats on the camera and lens. I have camera and longlens envy!!! The two match each other splendidly...as good as fine wine, because they will get better over time!

P.S.S.
I plan on getting the same, hopefully later this fall...waiting to see if the 5DII is upgraded by Canon this fall.


----------



## aliciaqw (Jun 16, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> The weight of the camera and the lens together are going to demand a strong tripod and head. I do not believe you will be able to meet the $200 budget with a tripod you will be happy with.
> 
> 
> Remember, $200 spent on something that does not work is like throwing the money away...
> ...


 
Yeah, that's what I figured.  I think I'll just wait a couple of weeks and get something better.  What would you suggest?  Can I get something decent for around $400?

Tomorrow I have a session with my cousin and her family.  I'll be putting my new combo to work for the first time.  I'm so excited!  I'm still figuring things out as far as the capabilities of the lens and camera, but even just playing around the house has been awesome.  I am in AWE by the quality.  You really do get what you pay for!  I also got my 580EX II and the 24-70 f/2.8.  I think I'm divorcing my hubby to marry my gear.  I think I could be happy with that.  LOL.


----------



## Big Mike (Jun 16, 2010)

Have a look at the Manfrotto 190 series or the 055 series.  
Complete Tripods with Heads


----------



## aliciaqw (Jun 16, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> Have a look at the Manfrotto 190 series or the 055 series.
> Complete Tripods with Heads


 

Thanks, Mike.  I just took a look at those.  The prices seem right.  Do you suggest one over the other?  I'm assuming I need something that supports closer to 14lbs or so.  At least that's what the camera and lens feel like on my neck...


----------



## pbelarge (Jun 16, 2010)

Manfrotto 055XPROB & 468 MGRC2 head are the setup I have. I think the head is good for 17 lbs. It is a sweet, smooth head that does not sag with my equipment on it. I believe you can get it for close to $400. I carry the tripod and head with me everywhere. I do not consider it too heavy at all.


----------



## KmH (Jun 16, 2010)

You need a weight capacity rating _at least_ 2x the most weight you expect to ever mount on the tripod/head and 3x is better.

Don't forget situations where you need to hang weight from the tripod to help stabilize it (windy) or situations where you need to place a weight bag on top of the camera.

I feel Giottos tripods offer a bit better value for the money than do Manfrotto tripods. www.giottos.com and check out the aluminum tripods in the MT line.


----------



## ifi (Jun 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> You need a weight capacity rating _at least_ 2x the most weight you expect to ever mount on the tripod/head and 3x is better.
> 
> Don't forget situations where you need to hang weight from the tripod to help stabilize it (windy) or situations where you need to place a weight bag on top of the camera.
> 
> I feel Giottos tripods offer a bit better value for the money than do Manfrotto tripods. www.giottos.com and check out the aluminum tripods in the MT line.



Weight:
5.4 (70-200 2.8)
1.8 (5d)
------
7.2
------

7.2 x 2 = 14.4
7.2 x 3 = *21.6*


----------



## ifi (Jun 16, 2010)

KmH said:


> You need a weight capacity rating _at least_ 2x the most weight you expect to ever mount on the tripod/head and 3x is better.
> 
> Don't forget situations where you need to hang weight from the tripod to help stabilize it (windy) or situations where you need to place a weight bag on top of the camera.
> 
> I feel Giottos tripods offer a bit better value for the money than do Manfrotto tripods. www.giottos.com and check out the aluminum tripods in the MT line.



I'm also in process of placing my tripod order but this formula of yours is confusing me. Aren't these tripods designed to hold the camera+lens for which they are rated? How do you use this extra weight and where do you put it?


----------



## AlexL (Jun 16, 2010)

aliciaqw said:


> I just got a Canon 5DMII and 70-200 f/2.8 IS.  I've spent a ton of money in the last few days but realized I didn't get a tripod.  Oops!  Problem is, I'm almost out of "fun money"!
> 
> Can anyone point me in the direction of a tripod that will work with my set up, but also keep me under $200?  Not sure how ambitious I'm being with those demands   Any help is appreciated!
> 
> ...



If you have a 5DMII and a 70-200 f/2.8 IS with total investment well above $4000, i seriously question why would you spend $200 on the tripod. That is like buying a super car, but only have steel wheels and crappy tires on it....... it is not safe for the supercar and a slightest "accident" would cost you way more then $200.  Look for a carbon fiber manfrotto with a strong ball head!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 17, 2010)

I wouldn't say you need carbon fiber, but at least go with a solid manfrotto. 

Ideally a Giottos or RRS head.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2010)

ifi said:


> I'm also in process of placing my tripod order but this formula of yours is confusing me. Aren't these tripods designed to hold the camera+lens for which they are rated? How do you use this extra weight and where do you put it?


Giottos' MT line of tripods has a retractable weight hook on the bottom of the center column. I included a link so people could go look at the tripods and Giottos' description of the features.

I didn't include any formulas so I'm not sure what you are referring to, unless it is my statement of having 2x or 3x rated weight capacity.

The 2x or 3x is so you don't exceed the rated weight capacity when you hang weight from the hook or place it on top of the camera.


----------



## ifi (Jun 17, 2010)

KmH said:


> You need a weight capacity rating _at least_ 2x the most weight you expect to ever mount on the tripod/head and 3x is better.
> 
> Don't forget situations where you need to hang weight from the tripod to help stabilize it (windy) or situations where you need to place a weight bag on top of the camera.
> 
> I feel Giottos tripods offer a bit better value for the money than do Manfrotto tripods. www.giottos.com and check out the aluminum tripods in the MT line.





AlexL said:


> If you have a 5DMII and a 70-200 f/2.8 IS with total investment well  above $4000, i seriously question why would you spend $200 on the  tripod. That is like buying a super car, but only have steel wheels and  crappy tires on it....... it is not safe for the supercar and a  slightest "accident" would cost you way more then $200.  Look for a  carbon fiber manfrotto with a strong ball head!




Won't we have to hang a lot more weight to a carbon fiber tripod?


----------



## AlexL (Jun 17, 2010)

I guess carbon fiber is more lightweight given strength. Maybe an all aluminium tripod would be more economical. 

What do you mean hanging more weight to a carbon fiber tripod?


----------



## ifi (Jun 17, 2010)

AlexL said:


> What do you mean hanging more weight to a carbon fiber tripod?



You will have to read last few posts by KmH.


----------



## KmH (Jun 17, 2010)

ifi said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > You need a weight capacity rating _at least_ 2x the most weight you expect to ever mount on the tripod/head and 3x is better.
> ...


Only the difference between the weight of the same tripod in aluminum, just under 1 kilo (2 lbs).


----------



## aliciaqw (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  Now you've got me doing more research!  I appreciate the help   I might end up at Calumet and just telling them to ring me up for something worthy.  They're a great help.


----------



## AlexL (Jun 18, 2010)

ifi said:


> AlexL said:
> 
> 
> > What do you mean hanging more weight to a carbon fiber tripod?
> ...



ahhhh stabilizing weights, gotcha


----------

